# Decisions..Decisions: York Rite or Scottish Rite?



## Heirophant (Jun 22, 2010)

I've began thinkin' about furthering my Masonic Education after I complete my Master Mason Degree and although I respect both York & Scottish Rites equally, which one do you think I should venture into first? Any advice for a young Texas Mason like myself would be most appreciated.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 22, 2010)

There is so much available to learn in your Blue Lodge, that I would recommend absorbing more of it before venturing anywhere. I've been asked by many brothers to join numerous Appendant bodies, and I've told them all that now is not the time. There are lifetimes of information available to learn in a Blue Lodge. My recommendation would be to scratch that surface before venturing out further. 

I plan to obtain other degrees at some point also, but they'll be there when I come looking. For now, I'm learning more than I can absorb already in my lodge.


----------



## Huw (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Hierophant.

I'm a member of most of the additional Orders over here, which aren't arranged quite the same way in England as in Texas but are essentially equivalent. Most of them are very interesting rituals with very good lessons, and I enjoy them all.

Nevertheless, I think Ashton makes a very good point, there's plenty to think about in the Craft degrees. No need to rush into any of the additional parts. I did: I went rushing in, and actually it was too much too soon. I found myself wishing I'd left a few things until a few years later. Since you haven't taken your MM yet, I'd say don't worry about the additional Orders yet, spend a year or two thinking about the Three Degrees first, and then think about exploring further. Patience is itself an important lesson!

Just for comparison, the English system places much more emphasis on the "York Rite" than on the "Scottish Rite" (although that's not what we call them), so almost everyone here joins (at least some parts of, and sometimes all of) what you'd call York Rite first. To me our system makes sense ... but of course, that's simply what I'm used to. You have a differently-arranged system, so your mileage may vary, and my sequence isn't relevant to your choice.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2010)

I would recommend the Scottish Rite, absolutely. However, I will have to also agree with the brethren who suggest you learn more about the blue lodge before further advancement in your Masonic career. As a side note; while I have not been exposed to the York Rite and I do not know enough about it, I am sure it is just as rewarding.


----------



## Heirophant (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't plan on venturing forth into these until many years into my Masonic education myself. I will be the Jr Stewart in my lodge this upcoming year. I hope to progress thru the seats and want to give 100% of my time to the lodge itself, and learning the degree work (o;

Maybe when I retire or become a past master will I consider these.

Steve


----------



## MGM357 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> There is so much available to learn in your Blue Lodge, that I would recommend absorbing more of it before venturing anywhere. I've been asked by many brothers to join numerous Appendant bodies, and I've told them all that now is not the time. There are lifetimes of information available to learn in a Blue Lodge. My recommendation would be to scratch that surface before venturing out further.
> 
> I plan to obtain other degrees at some point also, but they'll be there when I come looking. For now, I'm learning more than I can absorb already in my lodge.



100% agreed.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Jun 24, 2010)

Greenshovel said:


> I don't plan on venturing forth into these until many years into my Masonic education myself. I will be the Jr Stewart in my lodge this upcoming year. I hope to progress thru the seats and want to give 100% of my time to the lodge itself, and learning the degree work (o;
> 
> Maybe when I retire or become a past master will I consider these.
> 
> Steve


Have to agree with Bro. Steve... I was raised in March, and will be Junior Warden come July 10... while I'm interested in exploring the other aspects of the Craft, I'd prefer to hone my knowledge of the 3 degrees and learning all of the work involved with them and with the Chair I hold now and the ones I will hold in the coming years.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 24, 2010)

I prefer the York Rite.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 24, 2010)

blake said:


> I prefer the York Rite.



Bro. Blake, is that because of the religious aspect of it or the lessons taught?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 24, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Bro. Blake, is that because of the religious aspect


 
Not really. The Scottish Rite felt more about teaching lessons, while the York Rite was a journey. Don't get me wrong, both teach important lessons but I preferred how the York Rite continued the story after the Masters degree. Being someone who is fascinated with the Knights Templar and the Holy land, I was in Heaven. You can't go wrong with either one :thumbup1:


----------



## owls84 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks. I too am curious about them both but just don't feel now is the right time in my life for either.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are going to do the Scottish Rite and you are in North Texas I recommend going over to Guthrie Oklahoma and going through the SR there.  They will let you stay in the temple in rooms for the purpose and nobody does a reunion like Guthrie.  Someday Bob Davis and Jim Tresner won't be running things and, although I am hopeful it will remain the same, those two men have done a lot to create the atmosphere at that consistory.  

YR is interesting.  I am in the line of all three bodies for the YR and next year I will be Venerable Master of the Lodge of Perfection.  I love the SR, but a lot of that has to do with the fact that our YR bodies are small and lacked the resources to do some of the work.  That is changing now, but it will be an uphill battle.

As far as the stories go if you want a lesson in Hermeticism in the manner and form of an ancient mystery school, go SR.

If you want a Judaic mystical tradition with heavy influences by Jacobite parties and a mix of Kaballah that was taken from Spanish Jews sharing their mystical traditions with Enlightenment Era aristocrats and alchemist....then I recommend YR.  

Both are interesting and both contain much to learn.

The Commandery degrees even have one degree modeled heavily after Martinism showing the strength of the Enlightenment era mystical tradition.


----------



## Joey (Jun 26, 2010)

Totally agree Bro. Blake.


----------



## Lazarus-raised (Jun 28, 2010)

The more I learn and gather light I understand my journey has just begin. I am coming up on my 1 yr. anniversary of being raised. Shortly after being raised to M.M. I received the 32 degrees to be a S.R Mason and I must say it was a real eye opener.  I was real happy that I went on and did this, although I agree with some of the other brothers about taking your time.  There is ALOT of info and education within the Blue Lodge that can keep a person busy for a long time.  I am now looking into the York Rite because there is more light for me to absorb.

                                                                                                Fraternally,
                                                                                                       Bro. Mark Lazarus


----------



## Heirophant (Jul 12, 2010)

wow, thank you for your insight.  You've just confirmed everything I've been wonderin' about the Scottish Rite Degrees. I've heard a rumour that Bill Clinton is a 33rd. Is that true?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2010)

Heirophant said:


> wow, thank you for your insight.  You've just confirmed everything I've been wonderin' about the Scottish Rite Degrees. I've heard a rumour that Bill Clinton is a 33rd. Is that true?


 
Nope, but he was DeMolay.


----------



## hunter68c (Jul 12, 2010)

Learn everything you can from the Blue Lodge, that is the foundation of Freemasonry.  But don't forget that Blue Lodges in Texas are York Rite.  


Hunter


----------



## Papatom (Jul 13, 2010)

hunter68c said:


> Learn everything you can from the Blue Lodge, that is the foundation of Freemasonry.  But don't forget that Blue Lodges in Texas are York Rite.
> 
> I am neither YR or SR, have been a mason for 30+ years and I have never heard that Texas blue lodges were York Rite, can you explain? I joined SR my first year in masonary, but demitted because of the dues, the experience and knowledge were not what I wanted to learn at that time.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 13, 2010)

> I am neither YR or SR, have been a mason for 30+ years and I have never heard that Texas blue lodges were York Rite, can you explain?



Most lodges, save a few with specialized rituals worked on special dispensation or the "red" or Scottish Rite Craft Lodges in Louisiana and I think one in New York or so, are York Rite Craft Lodges.  In other words, they are working a Preston-Webb ritual developed primarily English sources and, more specifically, "modern" English sources.  

The exception to this is Pennsylvania, who during the modern and antient split, sided with the Antients, who were work to establish the Royal Arch as part of the degree system.  Pennsylvania still works a ritual based on the usages of those of the self styled Antients (they were not, incidental, more ancient or antient as they spelled it at the time).  Even still, the influence upon the ritual is York and the degrees that sprung from them in England, Scotland, Wells, etc...were continuations or fillers on the same legend.

The red or Scottish Rite lodges work a Craft degree system based on French influences mostly with some Bavarian influences and such thrown in.  The model is different and includes a Chamber of Reflection, the "Terrible Brother" or "Brother Terrible," etc.  It is a beautiful system and if you can manage a drive over to your neighbor, you should attend as these are regular and well governed lodges.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jul 13, 2010)

I again echo Bro. Ashton's thoughts.  There is much to learn in Blue Lodge before moving onto the other bodies.  Being in the line up, I plan on first looking to YR once I am an actual PM instead of being a virtual PM.  Then I will most like move onto SR.

I do think that one of the good explaination of the relation of Blue Lodge, YR, and SR was provided by my Lodge Secretary.  He's a Mason of almost 50 years and is somewhat of a fixture around Grand Lodge.  He compared it to a tree.  He referred Blue Lodge as the root system of the tree.  After you've established good roots, YR serves as your tree trunk.  While SR serves as the branches to your tree.


----------

